# Henry Slade talking about rugby training and diabetes



## Amity Island (Jul 14, 2020)

Henry Slade: 'There was never any thought I wouldn’t keep playing with diabetes'
					

The England player tells Donald McRae about training through lockdown, Exeter’s title push, playing with diabetes and overcoming OCD




					www.theguardian.com


----------

